# Wingnut Band Attachment



## Samurai Samoht (Apr 6, 2013)

Hello Everyone,

After successfully implementing a toggle clamp band attachment method(http://slingshotforum.com/topic/26183-toggle-clamp-band-attachment/ ) and getting helpful feedback from the forum I wanted to try something else. I wanted to scale back on the bulk, but still have the ability to change out bands quickly. I realize that there are amazing craftsmen on here creating works of art so aesthetically these may not be the prettiest but pragmatically speaking they work.  I really doubt that this is original so I'm sorry if someone already posted something like this on the forum.

For the bands I punched 2 holes on the fork attachment ends. I made an ergo slingshot and on the forks put in two 1.5"x 1/4" bolts, half of each were threaded for wood and the other half for a regular nut. From the pictures you can see that I used a couple washers and a wingnut on each fork to tighten on top of the bands.

Worked like a charm and definitely was not as bulky as the toggle clamps.

Let me know what you think.


----------



## Blue Danube (Sep 24, 2011)

Go to lock nuts flush with ends of studs. Gonna tear up your bands prematurely with all those edges....


----------



## Samurai Samoht (Apr 6, 2013)

Blue Danube said:


> Go to lock nuts flush with ends of studs. Gonna tear up your bands prematurely with all those edges....


Definitely. I plan to zip the bolts shorter. I think I will also get another type of nut that still won't need any tools to tighten but won't protrude as much as the wingnuts. Thanks!


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Nice one!


----------



## bigron (Nov 29, 2012)

that is very cool nice work


----------



## Btoon84 (Nov 22, 2011)

Thats being creative, good job and let us know how it works out for ya


----------



## Samurai Samoht (Apr 6, 2013)

Thanks guys. Ok so I zipped off a bit of the bolt and put on a different nut. I think I like this better.  The bands don't seem to be moving at all after repeated pulls.


----------



## Aussie Allan In Thailand (Jan 28, 2013)

Cool, but I am going for the lipped plates, and fancy nuts, seen in another guys video fairly recently.

Although both the grooves in the wood, and lipped plates, covered in thin leather, glued down to prevent any wear on the rubber, plus smallish flat washer.

On my gift natural, along with a purchase, from kubys from the Czech Republic.

Cheers Allan


----------



## Samurai Samoht (Apr 6, 2013)

Aussie Allan In Thailand said:


> Cool, but I am going for the lipped plates, and fancy nuts, seen in another guys video fairly recently.
> 
> Although both the grooves in the wood, and lipped plates, covered in thin leather, glued down to prevent any wear on the rubber, plus smallish flat washer.
> 
> ...


Hi Allan,

Do you have a link for the video you mentioned? Id love to see what you are referring to.

Thanks!


----------



## TxTickPkr (Aug 5, 2013)

That looks like a system that will accomplish quick change outs. I once had a slingshot that the tubes were put on a smooth ended bolt, placed on the forks with the threaded end of the bolt through a hole in the fork and stop nuts put in the outsides. I wish I had it back.


----------



## Aussie Allan In Thailand (Jan 28, 2013)

Sorry, no it was a couple of week ago, and the guy had lost a couple of fingers of the hand he hold his slingshot with.

Someone else may recall the link though, it was with thanks to Mr Bill Hays though, I do recall that. So maybe a search may bring up something.

Cheers Allan


----------



## hickymick (Feb 23, 2011)

SamuraiSamoht said:


> Thanks guys. Ok so I zipped off a bit of the bolt and put on a different nut. I think I like this better.  The bands don't seem to be moving at all after repeated pulls.


Oh I wonder if this would work if rubber bands where in slits inside folks then the nuts tightened ?


----------



## Dr J (Apr 22, 2013)

Creative thinking, conceive , believe, achieve! well done.


----------



## Can-Opener (May 11, 2013)

SamuraiSamoht said:


> Aussie Allan In Thailand said:
> 
> 
> > Cool, but I am going for the lipped plates, and fancy nuts, seen in another guys video fairly recently.
> ...


Here you go


----------



## Aussie Allan In Thailand (Jan 28, 2013)

Cool, yes that is the way I will go, although with a couple of my own mods.

Such as leather stuck to both the wooden groves, and to the metal lipped plates; to both protect the rubber from tearing prematurely, and provide a more secure grip over a slightly larger surface area.

Soon to be both started, and completed, likely in a single day; after a day of band cutting tomorrow.
When photographs of the completed project will be put up in my album.
Also on the Czech pages, as requested by them.

Cheers Allan


----------



## Dr J (Apr 22, 2013)

No video here! Using Apple.


----------



## Samurai Samoht (Apr 6, 2013)

Can-Opener said:


> SamuraiSamoht said:
> 
> 
> > Aussie Allan In Thailand said:
> ...


Thanks very much!!


----------



## Samurai Samoht (Apr 6, 2013)

Dr J said:


> Creative thinking, conceive , believe, achieve! well done.


Thanks Dr J.


----------



## Samurai Samoht (Apr 6, 2013)

hickymick said:


> SamuraiSamoht said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks guys. Ok so I zipped off a bit of the bolt and put on a different nut. I think I like this better.  The bands don't seem to be moving at all after repeated pulls.
> ...


Sounds like it could be done without too much trouble. Just as long as you can get enough pressure on those bands so they don't work loose.


----------



## Aussie Allan In Thailand (Jan 28, 2013)

That is why leather to both wooden grooves, and metal lipped plates, okay.

Oh, and spring washers, after flat washers of course.

Cheers Allan


----------



## LVO (Sep 25, 2011)

TxTickPkr said:


> That looks like a system that will accomplish quick change outs. I once had a slingshot that the tubes were put on a smooth ended bolt, placed on the forks with the threaded end of the bolt through a hole in the fork and stop nuts put in the outsides. I wish I had it back.


Sounds like the Weber Slingbow. I had one, too. Great fun as a kid


----------



## ZorroSlinger (Dec 12, 2012)

Or instead of a removable wing-nut, maybe regular nuts embedded on one side (with epoxy or T-nuts) and use allen/socket button cap head screws as the removable part (also washers underneath button cap head screws) ... giving a more flatter & streamlined attachment profie. Of course you would need allen head wrench to remove/replace bands. Just my 2 cents :twocents: wandering thoughts.

http://www.nutty.com/Stainless-Steel-Tee-Nuts_c_210.html

http://www.nutty.com/Stainless-Button-Socket-Cap-Screws_c_296.html


----------



## bigron (Nov 29, 2012)

SamuraiSamoht said:


> Thanks guys. Ok so I zipped off a bit of the bolt and put on a different nut. I think I like this better.  The bands don't seem to be moving at all after repeated pulls.


have you had any trouble with this new method bands pulling loose or tearing ,i think this is a great looking set up


----------



## Samurai Samoht (Apr 6, 2013)

bigron said:


> SamuraiSamoht said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks guys. Ok so I zipped off a bit of the bolt and put on a different nut. I think I like this better.  The bands don't seem to be moving at all after repeated pulls.
> ...


So far no tearing or pulling loose. I took the bands off to have a look at the area that slips over the bolt and they were doing great. I think the washers and the nut are providing quite a bit of pressure on the bands even though it is all tightened by hand with this setup.


----------

